# Puppy thinks she's a lap dog



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

So, possibly a really stupid question, but I really want to know! My pup loves to come lay on my lap when I sit on the floor and call her over. Sometimes she'll just snuggle up and fall asleep, which is fine for the most part. Sometimes she'll roll over onto her back, while still trying to stay in my lap so I can rub her belly. It doesn't bother me and I think it's cute (though I know she's going to get a lot bigger and she's already 30 lbs), but one of my friends was talking about how it's a bad thing for a dog to do that because it thinks it's the "pack leader" and it's showing dominance. It's hard to imagine my dog doing that because she's not aggressive at all. I've had her for almost two months now and she's never growled (period) or barked at me aggressively. So...is it okay to let this continue (since it is fine with me) or is it bad? I need opinions please!!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes it is okay. Thank Cesar Millan for all of this pack leader dominance bull that everyone is an expert on. Tell your friend that a dog showing its belly is actually a submissive position.

Your puppy is showing affection and wanting affection. NILF (nothing in life is free) training is a great way to make sure you are always seen as the one in charge. You do not always have to be so strict with it. If your puppy starts demanding attention on top of other bad behaviors then I would be more strict.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> Yes it is okay. Thank Cesar Millan for all of this pack leader dominance bull that everyone is an expert on. Tell your friend that a dog showing its belly is actually a submissive position.
> 
> Your puppy is showing affection and wanting affection. NILF (nothing in life is free) training is a great way to make sure you are always seen as the one in charge. You do not always have to be so strict with it. If your puppy starts demanding attention on top of other bad behaviors then I would be more strict.


Treasure these times while you can.


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

Okay, thanks. My other two dogs are fairly independent and bonded really strongly with each other, not so much me. They prefer to stay out in the back yard even though they can come in when they want. My GSD puppy, on the other hand, already has bonded really stronly with me and she loves to cuddle up close. :wub: I didn't want to have to push her out of my lap.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

That puppy is clearly trying to dominate you. It's very common for puppies to try and own their masters. If this happens again, immediately roll that dog on his side and pin him down. I don't care how much he squirms... you need to show that pup who's boss.

I'm 100% kidding. People watch a couple episodes of the dog whisperer and they're all ready to tame wild wolves. Pay no attention to the so called "experts".

The puppy is clearly just enjoying her new home and family. Enjoy her while she's still small enough to do this because it's not going to last long.


----------



## tsteves (Jun 7, 2011)

I think that is super cute that your pup wants to cuddle. Kona isn't a big cuddler except laying her head in your lap. Sometime when I sit on the couch she will get up and put her head and front legs over my shoulders and lay there and lick me. It's kind of odd but cute LOL She has some silly quirks and they are just more to love. :wub:


----------



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohh my 6month old pup is the biggest cuddler!!! 
When we're playing fetch he'll bring his toy back and try to sit on my lap lol
And he'll fall asleep on me - we have a cuddle session every morning. 

Then he bites me..  we're working on that!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats you have a german shepherd. Enjoy it. My dogs enjoy cuddling. Your puppy is not trying to dominate you. Please feel free to smack whoever told you that your puppy cuddling and showing her belly is a sign of dominance. They're horribly mistaken.


----------



## BlackJack (Jun 23, 2011)

Our is this way and still a lapdog. I was out of town for 5 weeks last summer and when I got home the wife was still at work. Molly crawled up in my lap, rolled over on her back and laid there for 30 mins that way and enjoyed me rubbing her belly/chest. If you want to play the pack leader game, I couldn't think of a more submissive position a dog could do.

Ours loves to cuddle, I have and can use her as a pillow for hours and she doesn't mind it.


----------



## Mre2me (Jul 25, 2011)

I wish my dog cuddled 

She just likes to put her head on my leg somtimes.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

no don't smack them. roll up a news paper and beat the dog poop
out of them.



KZoppa said:


> congrats you have a german shepherd. Enjoy it. My dogs enjoy cuddling. Your puppy is not trying to dominate you.
> 
> >>>>Please feel free to smack <<<<
> 
> whoever told you that your puppy cuddling and showing her belly is a sign of dominance. They're horribly mistaken.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's nice having a cuddle bug.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh did the same thing and is still very affectionate and cuddly! I sure miss being able to stretch out my legs and having him fit his whole body on them and smell his nice puppy breath.


----------

